# Windows 8 Registry, broken.



## xxsomexpersonxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello.

I've suffered from a recent failure of my windows 8 registry. I was doing some modifying of it, and (predictably) hit a snag.

I can boot windows 8, and run a few programs(firefox, for one), but I can't use windows explorer. I can't run .reg files, and both regedit and msconfig don't work. Wallpaper's gone, an many functionality that base in windows explorer don't work. Ect, it's not pretty.

I don't have any system restore points, but I do have a backup "export" of my registry. In a .reg file. I also have Windows 7 as a second OS, that I'm currently posting from.

I can't seem to find and help already posted on this topic anywhere, surprisingly. All I can find has to do with older OS's.

I need to remotely modify the registry for my windows 8 partition from my windows 7 partition. Simple. I have the Feb3backup.reg, I just need to import it, or run it on it, or whatever.

Anyone know how to approach this issue? I'm sure any method or software designed for 7 would work for it. However, every answer I can find on this issue seems to be for XP or earlier.

~
Any help is *massively* appreciated. It's really unpleasant being in this situation knowing my OS I've spent so much time fine-tuning to my own personal standards since it's release, is completely unusable.

Again, Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try running

sfc /scannow

or a repair install


----------



## xxsomexpersonxx (Feb 4, 2012)

I ran the repair install. Fairly unfortunate, I lost a lot in it. Still, thanks for the help. Really Appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

has it fixed the problem


----------

